# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Hialeah - “đồng cỏ đẹp” - Du lịch Mỹ

## nguyetnt

Hialeah là một trong năm thành phố chính của vùng đô thị phía Nam Florida (vùng đô thị lớn nhất bang). Theo thống kê dân số nội đô thành phố vào khoản 230.000 và là một trong 10 đô thị có mật độ dân số cao nhất nước Mỹ.


Hialeah nằm ở phía nam Florida và cách Miami chỉ vài chục km
Tên Hialeah xuất phát từ tiếng Muskgee có nghĩa là “đồng cỏ đẹp” và đúng như tên gọi đó Hialead là thành phố lớn duy nhất ở nước Mỹ mà ở đó vắng bóng những tòa nhà chọc trời. Hơn nữa với vị trí nằm ngay trung tâm và cách Miami chưa đến một giờ di chuyển, Hialeah là một điểm thư giãn thú vị bên cạnh những bãi biển rực nắng như Miami Beach hay Key Biscayne.


Nét thanh bình trên những con đường dẫn vào thành phố


Hialeah là một trong số ít thành phố lớn không có các tòa nhà cao tầng
Công viên lịch sử Hialeah là điểm đến thú vị nhất trong thành phố. Trong lịch sử nó từng là công viên giải trí lớn nhất Florida nhưng kể từ năm 2001 nó đã đóng cửa bảo trì và xây dựng thành một khu bảo tồn chim Hồng Hạc quý hiếm.


Đây là công viên lâu đời nhất thành phố


Giờ đã thành một trú ngụ của loài hồng hạc quý hiếm
Khu tưởng niệm Triangle nằm trên đại lộ Okeechobee nơi đây có ba đài tượng niệm bao gồm đài tưởng niệm cưu chiến binh, đài tưởng niệm Holocaust và đài tưởng niệm các nữ tù nhân Cuba.


Khu tượng niệm công viên Triangle
Công viên Amelia Earhart được đặt theo tên của một nữ phi công nổi tiếng đã mất khi bà đang cố gắng thực hiện chuyến bay vòng quanh thế giới đầu tiên vào năm 1937. Công viên này nằm ở góc đại lộ 4.

[
Sự thanh bình ở công viên Amelia Earhart
Bill Graham Farm Village là một điểm yêu thích của các trẻ em nó bao gồm một trang trại nuôi ngựa nhỏ, một vườn bách thú và một khu vực đi dạo riêng cho các chú cún.


Trang trại Bill Graham Farm Village
Khác với nhiều đô thị lớn trong vùng, nền kinh tế Hialeah không phụ thuộc vào ngành công nghiệp không khói mà gắng liền với dịch vụ bán lẻ. Nhiều hãng bán lẻ lớn có mặt ở đây như Walmart, Bestbuy, Starbucks, Target.


Nền kinh tế Hialeah phụ thuộc vào ngành dịch vụ bán lẽ 

Nhiều tên tuổi lớn có trụ sở ở đây
Westland Mall và đại lộ 49 là nơi kinh doanh sầm uất nhất thành phố với nhiều cửa hiệu và trung tâm mua sắm. chợ trời Hialeah mở cửa từ 5 giờ sáng vào các ngày thường, đến 7g sáng vào ngày thứ bảy và chủ nhật thu hút rất đông người dân địa phương.

[
Khu mua sắm Westland Mall
Sân bay quốc tế Miami là điểm trung chuyển đến Hialeah dễ dàng nhất, phía bắc thành phố là Gat rung tâm Hialeah từ đây có thể dễ dàng kết nối với các thành phố khác như Fort Lauderdale hay West Palm Beach.


Hialeah được kết nối với Miami bằng một hệ thống giao thông khá tốt,
phần lớn du khách đến đây đều phải qua Miami.

----------

